# Comment supprimer la navigation par onglets sur iOS 5 ??



## nicogluck (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme beaucoup d'impatients, j'ai mis à jour mon iPad sur iOS 5. Merci pour les nouveautés, mais concernant Safari, je préférais l'affichage des pages ouvertes par miniatures au lieu des onglets, visibles depuis la mise à jour.

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment modifier ce paramètre ? J'espère que c'est possible. Dans le cas contraire, je serais même interessé pour "downgrader" mon iPad en 4.3 (si toutefois c'est possible).

Merci à tous.


----------



## Khronegon (30 Octobre 2011)

Je ne pense pas que la navigation par onglets soit désactivable. 

Si c'est les barres d'onglet qui te dérangent, il existe une petites app pour utiliser safiari en full screen : 

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/agrandissement-gratuite-navigation/id368483462?mt=8

Je ne l'ai pas essayer perso, aucune idée si ça fonctionne bien... Mais c'est gratuit, so...


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Octobre 2011)

nicogluck a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Comme beaucoup d'impatients, j'ai mis à jour mon iPad sur iOS 5. Merci pour les nouveautés, mais concernant Safari, je préférais l'affichage des pages ouvertes par miniatures au lieu des onglets, visibles depuis la mise à jour.
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment modifier ce paramètre ? J'espère que c'est possible.



Non...



nicogluck a dit:


> Dans le cas contraire, je serais même interessé pour "downgrader" mon iPad en 4.3 (si toutefois c'est possible).
> 
> Merci à tous.



Non plus... 

Sinon pour une barre des onglets non visible en permanence, c'est dans les préférences de Safari.


----------



## nicogluck (11 Décembre 2011)

Bon ben... C'est la loose.
Les aperçus en miniature comme avant, c'était quand même mieux (personnellement). Vraiment dommage.


----------

